
Show HN: I made a light&free menubar app for taking Notes (Mac) - crcht
https://apps.apple.com/app/id1513115773
======
crcht
Hi Guys !

My name is Théo and I made a little app to resolve a little pain.

Plume is a free Light menubar app for taking Notes.

I've been looking for a long time for a simple popup app in the menubar to get
a little notepad.

I found different solutions like Tyke for example which is really nice, but a
little too simple for the job and it has a too small writing area. I also
found other nice solutions but the apps were always no free and too complex
for the need. I couldn't find anything I liked, so I took advantage of the
confinement to make this app!

Plume is a Free, Fast and Light app for taking notes, I made some basic
features from now long : \- Activate minimalist interface for full focus on
text edition \- Activate magic mode to allow smart text completion \- Manage
Popover dimension (small, regular, large, xlarge)

It's a simple version for the moment, but if people like it I could work on a
more complex version with : \- Advanced Backup \- Several notes \- Checkboxes
\- Management of bold, italic, ..

And if people really like this application, they can find a link in the
settings to financially support the project!

I would love to get some feedback on my little lockdown project :) Best. Théo.

